
Twitter says politicians aren’t “entirely” above the rules - elorant
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/15/20916264/twitter-trump-policies-public-figures-interest-moderation-speech
======
hsnewman
Please boycot both Twitter and Facebook until they show ethical behavior.

